# Working Dog Magazines



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Besides the one put out by Schutzhund USA, what other working dog publications are there in the US??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://policek9magazine.com/

I like this one [reminder-renew]


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> http://policek9magazine.com/
> 
> I like this one [reminder-renew]


I like that magazine as well. We have a subscription for the unit. Certainly has some good articles. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine lapsed and I saw the cadaver dog article in a back copy - Is it worth buying?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats it?? We only have 2 working dog magazines in the country?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Mine lapsed and I saw the cadaver dog article in a back copy - Is it worth buying?


It's a good article. I doubt there was anything there you don't already know, but it was a good article.

DFrost


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Thats it?? We only have 2 working dog magazines in the country?


I do know that Poplular Dog, (from the makers of Dog Fancy--heeee) just recently put out a magazine dedicated to training your German Shepherd Dog. They did address working dogs in there, though not much.

Only reason I know this is because I know one of the writers and she did an interview with me for this particular publication.

Is your brainstorming Mike?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There have been a number of attempts at creating a working dog magazines, but after a few issues most of them have failed due to lack of subscriptions. I think part of the problem is that a lot of the information in them ends up on the WWW also, where people can get it for free. Add to that the start up cost if you want to make it "pretty" (glossy pages, professional binding, etc) and it can be pretty daunting to get it going long enough to be self supporting.


----------



## Howard Young (Nov 24, 2007)

The association formed by Ken Licklider and friends in Indiana publishes a quarterly magazine. The association is the American Working Dog. I imagine you can purchase individual copies but if you join the organization you automatically get the magazines. I don't think that magazine is a priority (not timely) and they are always looking for contributors. The magazine comes out when they have accumulated enough quality articles. In order to subscribe you need to access Vohne Liches Website.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Thats it?? We only have 2 working dog magazines in the country?


Not a working dog magazine but if you feed raw, I like Animal Wellness. 
Sometimes there are things I do not agree with, but the majority of it is good information. You can subscribe to it via internet and get digital copies. It is like $14.95 and comes out every two months.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.vohneliche.com/working_dogs.htm
QUOTE:
If you would like a copy of American Working Dog's latest issue please call or send request to:

American Working Dogs
7953 N. Old Rt. 31 Denver, IN 46926 

Please include a payment of $5.00 and we will send a copy to you 
END


It's pretty thin, I tell ya. That one (American Working Dog) announced its recent demise on its site.

So don't send your five dollars.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I get Hondensport ...however its in Dutch so it takes ages for me to read it with a translating book haha


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> I get Hondensport ...however its in Dutch so it takes ages for me to read it with a translating book haha


 
Ask Mike, Hil or me, it's faster  

Also have Hondensport en Sporthonden. We've all the released issues since it started.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Ask Mike, Hil or me, it's faster
> 
> Also have Hondensport en Sporthonden. We've all the released issues since it started.


same here als Seleen ....H&S


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Ask Mike, Hil or me, it's faster
> 
> Also have Hondensport en Sporthonden. We've all the released issues since it started.


 
shouldnt have said that , gonna end up asking you to translate the whole thing haha


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

No problem, I charge $125/hr


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

What about 'Canine Courier' magazine...

www.uspcak9.com


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> No problem, I charge $125/hr


geez Mike your cheap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> No problem, I charge $125/hr


 
oh well better just stick to looking at the pictures :-({|=


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I only charge $10!



I don't know the language, but the price is good.....


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I only charge $10!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the language, but the price is good.....


 
\\/ Sounds like a great deal to me Connie  

Seriously Barrie, anything you want translated give a shout....Im not talking cover to cover lol


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah you don't wanna ask Hil for a cover-to-cover translation, she'll charge you $150/hr!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Will do thanks for the offer


----------

